
Astronomers identify purest, most massive brown dwarf - upen
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11709.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[https://www.ras.org.uk/news-and-press/2967-astronomers-
ident...](https://www.ras.org.uk/news-and-press/2967-astronomers-identify-
purest-most-massive-brown-dwarf)

